# Audi s3 fan issue



## gtronroids (May 9, 2013)

Quick question and it is a weird one. My fans are not coming on in the s3. I can jump the pins and the fan works but if everything is plugged in like it should be the fan doesn't come on. I have replaced my thermo fan switch, fan control module and have got a new thermostat to put in but thought I would chat with you all before I put it in. All the fuses are good but here is the weird part, if I pull fuse 16 in the side fuse holder the fan comes on regardless if the car is on or off. Put the fuse back in and the fan goes off, wtf.... Any thoughts, is there another relay or fuse that I don't know about? Another theory I have is that the thermostat is not opening and not allowing the coolant to pass over the thermo fan switch but everything comes back to why does the fan come on with the #16 fuse pulled out


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

